# Military Police trade availability 2020 Fiscal Year



## Trans277 (19 Mar 2020)

Hello

I applied for the Military Police trade in April 2019. I met the requirements on the CFAT but my file manager told me that the MP trade was full for this fiscal year. I ended up picking a different occupation in the Navy instead. However, at my interview for the Navy position, my file manager told me that the MP trade will be opening in April and I may have a chance to get in. 

I saw on here that someone was asking about the Image Tech trade (also a favorite of mine), and someone was quickly able to tell him that the Image Tech trade only had 9 openings for the fiscal year and they were all filled. So my question is does anyone have any insight into how many MP are going to be hired for the 2020 fiscal year? 

EDIT: Disregard, I see there is a mega-thread posted every fiscal year for trade availability. Sorry


----------



## garb811 (19 Mar 2020)

Trans277 said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> I applied for the Military Police trade in April 2019. I met the requirements on the CFAT but my file manager told me that the MP trade was full for this fiscal year. I ended up picking a different occupation in the Navy instead. However, at my interview for the Navy position, my file manager told me that the MP trade will be opening in April and I may have a chance to get in.
> 
> ...


I know there's the other thread but I'll give a general answer here: the numbers that will be enrolled this year aren't too far off what they were last year. If your file is competitive, you should have no problem in getting picked up...but keep in mind the COVID-19 restrictions are going to have an impact on the operation of all the primary training establishments and the numbers that they are going to be able to put through this year if the restrictions stay in place mid to long term.


----------



## Trans277 (19 Mar 2020)

garb811 said:
			
		

> I know there's the other thread but I'll give a general answer here: the numbers that will be enrolled this year aren't too far off what they were last year. If your file is competitive, you should have no problem in getting picked up...but keep in mind the COVID-19 restrictions are going to have an impact on the operation of all the primary training establishments and the numbers that they are going to be able to put through this year if the restrictions stay in place mid to long term.



Thanks for your reply! I see your profile says you're an MP/MPO question answerer! I heard that there is a higher demand for MP this fiscal year since Ontario started recognizing MP as an experienced police officer, which caused a lot of MP to badge over to civi police. 

Just been waiting on medical approval since January, so anxious lately!


----------



## garb811 (19 Mar 2020)

Trans277 said:
			
		

> Thanks for your reply! I see your profile says you're an MP/MPO question answerer! I heard that there is a higher demand for MP this fiscal year since Ontario started recognizing MP as an experienced police officer, which caused a lot of MP to badge over to civi police.
> 
> Just been waiting on medical approval since January, so anxious lately!


There won't be a major increase this year...

The Strategic Intake Plan for the next year was determined prior to Christmas based off of the forecast attrition for the next year, which is based off of a few things, one of which is the average number of releases over the several years, number of people hitting the compulsory retirement age in the year etc . So, as a result, the impact of the OPC decision wasn't able to be factored in because there isn't any actual data on that yet. That matters because the SIP translates into the number of positions allocated for MP on Basic and BMQ-L, the amount of money and other resources the Academy gets allocated to run the courses etc.

So, the OPC decision won't be reflected until the 21/22 recruiting year at the earliest and even if the attrition has been significantly higher than forecast, any increases will be spread over several years because it's difficult to do a large, one time, surge into the training system without causing problems.

FWIW, my observation is a lot of people put their releases in on "spec" that they were going to get picked up by police services in Ontario based on that bypass, but they are competing for a limited number of experienced officer positions compared to general recruits, so a lot of those early release requests have been rescinded by the members when they either don't get hired outright, or the recruitment process takes longer than they expected.  Not saying there aren't a good number of people being picked up, it's just like when the RCMP opened the door, it might not be as many as some people originally thought.


----------

